# Probiotics



## CAC (Dec 3, 2007)

I went to a nutritionist and she gave me floristor a probiotic and vasuyme and I feel great! You may want to find a nutritionist and discuss these options!


----------



## GASSEE (Oct 22, 2007)

/wOULD YOU PLEASE TELL ME- IS THEREA BRAND NAME FOR FLORISTOR?? I AM INTERESTED- I USE A PROBIOTIC CALLED PB8- BUT I BET THERE ARE MANY DIFFERENT TYPES.THANKS


----------



## NeedSuggestions (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Cac,I looked up both floristor and vasuyme and cannot find anything on the internet. Can you recheck correct spellings or advise?Thanks.


----------

